# Union Foundry/AIDA Bliss, Derby - June 2008



## thompski (Jun 9, 2008)

Union Foundry (latterly known as AIDA Bliss) was built in 1840 besides the River Derwent to the north of the city.

Taken from derbyshire-peakdistrict.co.uk article;

_'In 1868, Alfred Seale Haslam bought the ‘Union’ foundry. At first he employed only 20 men, but despite a fire in 1873, he was always looking to expand. After experimentation and expansion he started the production of dry-air refrigeration equipment. In 1880, the first refrigeration system was designed at the foundry, which made it possible to import frozen food from Australia and South America. It was not long after the first ground-breaking journeys that fruit and vegetables were being transported in refrigeration ships and cold storage plants installed at dockyards and major markets.

Haslam also built a large numbers of good houses for his workforce over a period of 40 years, some set around the medieval common, which was established as a public park in the 1880s. He became a very important figure locally. In 1890/1 he was elected Mayor of Derby and he also laid on an impressive reception for Queen Victoria, when she visited Derby to open the Derbyshire Infirmary.'_

In recent years the building has seen some alteration, including the construction of a light industrial estate. It closed down I think early 2000s and Miller Homes were planning to redevelop the site for residential use. I don't know what will happen to the 19th century building.

The 19th century part. The Great Northern Railway Friar Gate Line ran to the right of this picture.






First thing to greet me when I got inside.... one of the light industrial units





The main yard.





A nicely lined up row of beer cans





Into the modern extension of the Victorian works.... pretty darn big!










General view of the 19th century buildings interior





Inside the offices, a lot of stuff was left behind. The windows are lovely










Avery Scales, and some ladders.















Mmmm Beer





A large 'pit'?





Really enjoyed this explore and definately up for visiting it again! Perhaps my favourite abandoned industrial building in Derby.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 9, 2008)

Excellent pics Thomski, didn't know about this place. (I must drive around Derby with my eyes closed lol). Will have to go and have a look at this. Love those large windows in the old part. 

Good find.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 9, 2008)

Walk past this fairly often; never taken the time to go inside but have been meaning to a part of my Friargate railway research. 

As you said the railway ran across the car park at the side before crossing city road at high level - you can see the gap in the houses across the road where it went. And that's why the warehouse has the rounded corner and the end wall at an unusual angle.

The plan is for apartments to be built in the warehouse. The original structure will remain but the roof will be removed and a few extra floors of penthouse flats are to be added. However the residents of Chester Green forced an appeal on the planning application and so the work appears to be on hold for now.

I agree with you; the warehouse is a really nice piece of Victorian architecture.


----------



## thompski (Jun 9, 2008)

Highly worth the visit, this was a rushed job as I didn't fancy being around for long due as I was on my own. The pictures really don't do the place justice.

If anybody is interested send us a PM and i'll probably tag along - there's a lot of places that demand climbing which I didn't do.


----------



## johno23 (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice work,looks like a great big old place


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 14, 2008)

Thompski - Not sure what you meant about places that needed climbing up to 

Recently paid a visit myself; place was in the process of being looted / trashed - guys were carrying trolleys full of wire and metal out of there. All the glass inside was being put through and there were a couple small fires (which I had to put out)  As it happens they thought I was the weird one when I told them I do this all the time. Kept asking me for advice on how to deal with the police if they turn up 

Pay a visit while you can and be aware you probably won't be alone.


----------



## thompski (Jun 14, 2008)

My apologies for inaccurate information Rev, on my initial visit I didn't explore every 'nook and cranny' so to speak (solo exploration in rough areas is very uncomfortable) though assumed by the ladders around the place there was some climbing opportunities.... two more visits have proved otherwise. There is a ladder to the top of a concrete beam which runs the breadth of the 19th century part, and I assumed it lead to the roof as theres a rail running along the main road frontage.

Sorry to hear about your encounter, there was two scrap thieves on site on Thursday however today wasn't too bad despite obvious signs of damage. There was a lot of tags by some Derby 'gangs' and some racist graffiti, the locker room had been trashed and turned into a modern art piece with sellotape. Johno, Timewarp and Drama_Queen have pictures no doubt!


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 14, 2008)

No worries; you got me excited at the prospect of another climb  

You're right about the locker room; good photo opportunity for the sellotape; not the graffiti - I've had the pleasure of running into the CLF before.

I'll let the others post their photos as I'm months behind with mine!


----------



## orangeacid (Jun 20, 2008)

I didn't even know this place was abandoned, I really need to work on my eye 

I'm up for this sometime, it's a 5 minute walk from college.


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 20, 2008)

I walked past it earlier on my way somewhere else and it was full of Police; i'm guessing they were sorting out the pikey problem


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like a nice spacious explore.


----------



## Rob (Jun 21, 2008)

Funny I was parked outside this place on thursday afternoon and thought it would be worth a look well done for getting in the place and for sharing your photo's. I can vaguely remember delivering to this place years ago before the modern bit was added. It's such a shame the pikey's and chav's have got in. it seems so nice down there i supose they will demolish the place and build more character-less houses in its place.


----------

